# (another) INFP or ISFP thread



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Ive been meaning to get to this for a while now. Ive always wondered whether or not I was really an INFP or ISFP, I relate to both profiles and feel I could easily interchange between the two. On tests I always get INFP, Even when I try to get an ISFP outcome I get INFP (with a low N mind you). My cognitive process's test also points in the direction of INFP. I feel like at work i am an ISFP and outside of that i am an INFP.

Here are some characteristics:

- I'm very solitary.
- I'm socially retarded.
- I'm very open to new ideas/things. 
- I'm very perceptive (I could always tell my dads mood just by the way his foot steps echoed, or by the sound his shoes made when he took them off etc)
- I love talking about anything, my thoughts are usually random and veer off topic.
- I think before I act. usually because I understand how my actions words could be interpreted before I say them.
- which leads to me being indecisive.
- I love physical beauty just as it is, no deeper meaning. (I hate trying to force myself to find deeper meaning in something, I feel like one of these artsy fartsy assholes lol) I like things to come naturally or with interest.
- When I do art (drawing painting) I prefer to just do and not dilly dally. that's how I taught myself to do it. (sort of like stream of consciousness thing) I like the authenticity passion and inspiration bring.
- I don't put deeper meaning into my work (drawing painting) usually. I like lines shape form and color.
- I have trouble seeing present realities.
- Bad feelings linger. I usually just try to distract myself instead of fixing it. (very bad I know, but not all the time)
- I'm selfish and self absorbed if you hurt or cross something I dislike.
- I care VERY much for people. Though I have a lot of trouble expressing it.
- I cant remember birtdays, names and phone numbers for the life of me.
- I hate it when someone is left out. losing scenarios are a no in my books.
- I dont care much for money or things.
- I don't see people for how they look. 
- I can see the good in everyone (much to my own dismay) and have difficulty seeing or accepting the bad.

So what do you think? I will try to add more. Ask me questions please, I feel I may just be asking myself the wrong questions. 

INFP or ISFP ?


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I'd say you're an INFP based on the fact that you act like one on your free time. Behaving like a certain type while working implies that it requires effort to do so, nevertheless rendering it somewhat unnatural. Your characteristics really prove your use of Fi, and not much else.

Also, I think you're under the false assumption that aesthetics must have some form of deeper meaning for an intuitive, when this is not the case. The simplicity of physical beauty can appeal to both Sensors and Intuitives alike.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I think one of the key factors here is that you 'act' like an ISFP in a work situation, but otherwise, you 'act' like an INFP. This would suggest that, without pressure, you're comfortable as an INFP. If you're really confused about the profile descriptions, you may truly want to identify your motivations behind each part you agree with. If you were to look at an ISFP v. INFP profile, for example, that may help you discern why you agree with what you do, and what is truly 'natural' for you and what is only situational.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Femme said:


> Well, I'd say you're an INFP based on the fact that you act like one on your free time. Behaving like a certain type while working implies that it requires effort to do so, nevertheless rendering it somewhat unnatural. Your characteristics really prove your use of Fi, and not much else.
> 
> Also, I think you're under the false assumption that aesthetics must have some form of deeper meaning for an intuitive, when this is not the case. The simplicity of physical beauty can appeal to both Sensors and Intuitives alike.


I think Ive just read too much from different places. I've gotten the idea that an intuitive will have more depth to their work is all. But thank you for the insight, it does help shift perspectives for me.



Grey said:


> I think one of the key factors here is that you 'act' like an ISFP in a work situation, but otherwise, you 'act' like an INFP. This would suggest that, without pressure, you're comfortable as an INFP. If you're really confused about the profile descriptions, you may truly want to identify your motivations behind each part you agree with. If you were to look at an ISFP v. INFP profile, for example, that may help you discern why you agree with what you do, and what is truly 'natural' for you and what is only situational.


Thanks for the reply, ill take some time to think about this and reply again. I do though have a questoin about the functions order.

According to MBTI my functions should be Fi Ne Si Te if I were an INFP and Fi Se Ni Te for ISFP. Now I have no doubt Fi is my leading function. My secondary function is still up in the air. My tertiary function I would believe to be Si, Ni is still a complete mysterey to me. Now back to my secondary function, If the two interchange and my functions come out as Fi Se Si Te what would that mean? Im sure i use both Ne and Se daily. Would it make more sense to say i just have a develpoed Se? or?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

We all have a very 'odd' function order, and one that doesn't usually match up exactly to the function orders of the types. If you'd like, I can go into Ni (and, if you're curious, there's a thread in the ISFP forum that deals with the functions of the ISFP) to see what you think. You may have developed Se, and if you have, I would conclude that you are not an ISFP - what matters is the natural functions.


----------



## Unknown85 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you thank you lol I'm the same way in some tests i get INFP in others i get ISFP and although I sometimes exhibit traits form both I still don't know which one I'm more like. Is it possible to be both? Can I live like that or do i need to be one? I'm lost


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

You can 'be' both (expressed with an x, in IxFP), but this is often ridiculed by many on typology forums. The x represents a split in the two, but more often, a very slight dominance of one or the other will decide your type, so I would encourage you to keep studying before you settle on an x.


----------



## Unknown85 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah i see thnx for the info :happy: I'll keep at it and hopefully I'll find the real type.


----------



## peterk (Jan 3, 2010)

Soma said:


> I think Ive just read too much from different places. I've gotten the idea that an intuitive will have more depth to their work is all. But thank you for the insight, it does help shift perspectives for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the the MBTI MANUAL (1985) p.18, the auxiliary, tertiary, and inferior are all extraverted in an introvert while in an extravert the auxiliary, tertiary, and inferior are all introverted. so for an INFP one must have Fi Ne Se Te and for an ISFP one must have Fi Se Ne Te. and not as in the above quote.
has the theory changed or am i missing the point somehow?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Many practitioners push the model that there is a pattern of E-I-E-I, or I-E-I-E. This model has gained major approval, it appears, and is used standard.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

isfp imo

"I love physical beauty just as it is, no deeper meaning. (I hate trying to force myself to find deeper meaning in something, I feel like one of these artsy fartsy assholes lol) I like things to come naturally or with interest"

and

"I don't put deeper meaning into my work (drawing painting) usually. I like lines shape form and color."

sounds like SE to me.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

other than painting what are some of your hobbies?

What do you seek in a romantic relationship? is it someone to love you and share great moments with you or someone who would love you and explore each others souls,the universe etc.... 

Do you look discussing possibilities,theories etc... or tangible realities?


----------

